
Increased Network Bandwidth for EC2 Instances - jeffbarr
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/the-floodgates-are-open-increased-network-bandwidth-for-ec2-instances/
======
pritambarhate
It's sometimes very frustrating the poor UX AWS forces on its customers. If
you read the post, they have made the high-speed network available, but you
can use it only if you use the AWS cli.

> Enhanced networking cannot be managed from the Amazon EC2 console. [1]

AWS (and other cloud providers) charge a huge premium compared to smaller
dedicated and VPS providers and yet the customers need to suffer things like
this and that too when the product has been available for around 11 years.

The complexity of AWS billings system is astounding. Setting the billing
alarms is somewhat easy now (using the budgets features), but still needs some
careful reading about the options available.

It seems like the ease of use is near to the bottom for AWS product managers.

[1]
[https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSEC2/latest/UserGuide/enhanced...](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSEC2/latest/UserGuide/enhanced-
networking-ena.html)

~~~
joshribakoff
To play devil's advocate it is a platform for building scalable systems, not
everything is going to be point & click & their users are fine with it. Their
business model is providing infrastructure, not UX. Even amazon.com the
marketplace does not have great UX, and if you view source their code is
messy, it just goes to show it doesn't matter.

Other cloud providers may have a 1-click UX to deploy a load balancer, but
they lack features Amazon has, like logs... once your app needs to scale you
don't care about 1-click UX, you care more about how easy it is to debug &
scale your platform...

~~~
pritambarhate
Good UX can also make complex applications simpler to manage. Also, not all
applications are complex and have a huge scale. There are many IT admins who
need to manage a lot of small applications that support small departments.

Also, I think AWS can have both. Great CLI and APIs to deploy complex
infrastructure, and great visual UX to operate, monitor and manage it. I think
we as customers should demand it. If we won't let them know of our pain, how
will they know? I hope they are listening.

------
jakozaur
I wonder how that changes feasibility of running cacheless workloads against
S3. So far this been a challenge in terms of performance as you can hit
throughput cap fairly quickly.

~~~
_wmd
I'd assumed it referred to aggregate bandwidth, and indeed that seems to be
the case after testing. Throughput to a single key still remains around
600mbit/sec within a region, and meanwhile the real problem with S3 isn't
throughput so much as latency, and no amount of bandwidth will help that.

------
ramshanker
They seem to be encouraging everyone to move to NEWER instances for better
networking and so on... So what happens to those old ones?

~~~
pwarner
I bet some customers at least for some apps never move? And I presume at some
point they just power them off and recycle them. With some forced maintenance
over time they can consolidate to a small corner of the DC and install new
systems around them? Just guesses..

~~~
ckinnan
I had EC2s running since 2007, eventually some of the underlying hardware
fails and you're forced to terminate and move to a new instance.

~~~
dfischer
When did it terminate out of curiosity?

------
bob_theslob646
Are there disks that can write up to 25gbps? What applications would need that
much speed?

